# Weird fuel pressure #'s



## Slow 96R (Jul 18, 2002)

OK here's the deal. Now that I installed my walbro my fuel pressure gauge has been playing tricks on me! When I start the car and idle it reads 47-49. When I drive it goes to 50-52 under normal driving. If I coast it stays at 47-48. If I get in it, it goes up to 54-57. That seems ok as I was consistently 5 # lighter (40-52)everywhere on the stock pump. The problem is now sometimes it reverts back to those low pressure #  What is wrong  Has anyone else with a fuel pressure gauge experienced this? What do I do to fix or diagnos this? Thanks peps. By the way the gauge is electrical. If that helps any.


----------

